# Bhyve and NVIDIA drivers.



## rothermeyer (Sep 20, 2020)

Does anyone know how to put an NVIDIA card to bhyve it when virtualizing Windows 10? I can't get him to see it.


----------



## marcelbonnet (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd recommend watch the presentation from the author of bhyve. There are people proposing patches - I saw some related to audio.

But I think you can't do that, yet. 

https://papers.freebsd.org/2020/linux.conf.au/grehan_freebsd_bhyve_intro/


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 20, 2020)

"This also doesn't work for booting a Windows VM but at least seems to be working out for FreeBSD-on-FreeBSD scenarios."





						GPU Passthrough For FreeBSD's Bhyve Can Work But Is Fairly Rudimentary - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com
				




You can passthru the Intel GPU for a Windows VM and use the NVIDIA for the FreeBSD host.





						⚙ D26209 GVT-d support for bhyve
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------

